# 72G Bowfront Lighting Question



## JArtiles305 (Apr 13, 2006)

I'm having problems finding a solution to lighting a new 72G Bowfront. The 48" fixtures I've seen are Current USA 65x4 which comes out to 3.6wpg way too much light. I'm aiming for somewhere between 2.25-2.75. I can't seem to find a good compromise. I was trying to figure out if the bulb runs the whole length. If so I can just run 3 bulbs for a total of 2.7 exatly what I'd like. Anyone know if this can be done?

Anyone have suggestions/solutions?

I plan on planting heavy, and would like to stay CO2 free for long as possible.


----------



## aquasox (Sep 11, 2005)

The Watt/gallon rule really only applies to normal fluorescent bulbs. I have the same tank with about 2.6 watts per gallon. Lighting is one 2x65 W PC fixture and 2x28 W normal output T5 fixture. I've been able to grow high light demanding plants like Limnophila aromatica with no problem whatsoever. Ludwigia arcuata, although not a high light plant, grows purple in my tank (stems and leaves).

Without C02 that light level might be a bit much (I would go on the low end ~2 W/g).


----------



## JArtiles305 (Apr 13, 2006)

aquasox said:


> The Watt/gallon rule really only applies to normal fluorescent bulbs. I have the same tank with about 2.6 watts per gallon. Lighting is one 2x65 W PC fixture and 2x28 W normal output T5 fixture. I've been able to grow high light demanding plants like Limnophila aromatica with no problem whatsoever. Ludwigia arcuata, although not a high light plant, grows purple in my tank (stems and leaves).
> 
> Without C02 that light level might be a bit much (I would go on the low end ~2 W/g).


Are these two, two 48" fixtures?

Also is my idea of running three bulbs any good?

Is it possible to run two 65w tubes, and one 28w tube on the Current USA?


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

I had the same concern when I setup my 72g bowfront. I didn't want 3.6wpg and I am running co2. 

I purchased a 36" corallife fixture. It comes with two 96watt cf bulbs which gives me a total of 192watts on my 72g or 2.7wpg

The fixture sets right on the glass top on little rubber feet. 192w on a 72g is still alot of light and it might be tricky to avoid algae issues even with 2.7wpg. Remember it's a big tank and the intensity is strong. 

BTW - Current USA fixtures can not hold a candle to Coralife. Most of those current fixture come with 4 plugs, 2 for lights, 2 for fans. The coralife has the fan hardwired to one light so you don't have to deal with 4 plugs. It's also much quieter than the Current USA fan.


----------



## JArtiles305 (Apr 13, 2006)

houseofcards said:


> I had the same concern when I setup my 72g bowfront. I didn't want 3.6wpg and I am running co2.
> 
> I purchased a 36" corallife fixture. It comes with two 96watt cf bulbs which gives me a total of 192watts on my 72g or 2.7wpg
> 
> ...


Do you get enough of a spread with the 36" in the aquarium? Also do you have a picture of it placed on your tank to get an idea of how it may look? You believe 192w over the 72G should do me well I see.

You mention you are running CO2? Are you doing EI also because I can imagine the constant water changes must be draining.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Here's a pic with the light on top. You might be able to lighten to see the reflector better. As you can see the plants are growing fine. I'm even growing riccia in the foreground. The light is setting on little rubber feet, but you could really use anything. 

In regards to ferts, yes I'm dosing pretty much EI standards with a 50% water change everyweek. The water change takes 10 minutes with a python.


----------



## aquasox (Sep 11, 2005)

These are two separate 48" fixtures that I listed. Both are Coral life. I'm not familiar with the USA brand.

Fixtures:

1) Coralife 48" Aqualight 2x65 W PC @ 6700 K (48")
2) Coralife Normal output T5 2x28 W @ 6700 K (48')

I personally would not buy a 4 bulb fixture because with separate strip lights you have more freedom with how you want to distribute the life. The 3 bulb idea would probably work, but it really depends how you want the light distributed.

If you don't mind spending a little bit extra I would go with high output T5 fixtures. They are very slim so you can maximize your light coverage and they also get very good light penetration to the bottom of the tank..


----------

